# jede Menge an Zungenbrechern



## Pussykat

Hi! What does "jede Menge an Zungenbrechern" mean? I know "jede Menge" means "loads". What does "an Zungenbrechern" mean? Here's where I found it:

Ich speche beide Sprachen und weiss aus Erfahrung, dass fuer uns Deutsche das Italienisch wesentlich leichter ist. Im Spanischen gibt es jede Menge an Zungenbrechern, die es weder im Italienischen, Franzoesischen oder Englischen gibt. Ebenso schwierig Portugiesisch. Zur Grama mache ich keine Aussagen, die muss man so oder so lernen und sind einfache Formeln, die man sich einhaemmern kann.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## elroy

Zungenbrecher = tongue twisters


----------



## eliashuber76

For example: How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## bearded

Pussykat said:


> What does "jede Menge an Zungenbrechern" mean?


It means ''all kinds of tongue twisters / lots of tongue twisters''.



Pussykat said:


> dass fuer uns Deutsche das Italienisch wesentlich leichter ist


Hmmm
_Sopra la panca la capra campa, sotto la panca la capra crepa._


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> It means ''all kinds of tongue twisters / lots of tongue twisters''.


I think it means “lots of” but not “all kinds of” (“alle möglichen”).  Natives?


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> not “all kinds of”


It can be found in the WR Dictionary though:
Menge - Wörterbuch Deutsch-Englisch 

How about ''any amount''?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> I think it means “lots of” but not “all kinds of”


Yes, it makes only a statement about numbers.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> I think it means “lots of” but not “all kinds of” (“alle möglichen”).  Natives?



"Jede Menge" und "alle mögliche" mean basically the same - at least in my region and in the given context.
"Alle möglichen" sounds more colloquially and more lax, however. This is true, if "alle" is not stressed in spoken language, and context does not changes it.

It does not mean mathematically "all possible elements of the set".
If "alle" is stressed it really means "all".
If it is not stressed, it depends on context.


May be "alle möglichen" and "all kinds of" are false friends in some context.
What is the meaning of "all kinds"? I think it is the lax "alle möglichen" with meaning "viele verschiedene", but I am not sure anymore.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Yes, it makes only a statement about numbers.




Additionally it adds the connotation of "many" and it adds connotation of "The exact number is not important, but high. You cannot see without counting. This means it exceeds at least 7 (7 is a number we can usually see without counting)
It also has the connotation that the tongue breakers are in most cases different and covers different sorts.

edit: It is about different tongue breakers, basically I would not expect just lots of variants of the same one.

I estimate the number by context between 50 and ca. 200 - but it is open in both directions.

Edit: I corrected the lower number to 50.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> It can be found in the WR Dictionary though:
> Menge - Wörterbuch Deutsch-Englisch


Du hast recht,



*jede Menge* _Pron + Nf_(viel)a ton of _expr_all kinds of _expr _a lot of _expr_

aber das ist ein Irrtum.

Siehe auch (weiter unten):
_jede Menge Geld oder Geld in rauen Mengen umg - piles (oder stacks oder heaps) of money; _


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> "Jede Menge" und "alle mögliche" mean basically the same...


I strongly disagree. _Alle mögliche_ always implies varied qualities (_many different sorts of_) while _jede Menge_ has no such connotation. The objects referred to may be completely identical in all respects; it only means there are many of them.


----------



## Hutschi

I disagree in one point:



*jede Menge* _Pron + Nf_(viel) all kinds of _expr  _


 But: This is true only if it means "alle möglichen Arten von Ausdrücken."

If it really means *Alle Arten*_ von Ausdrücken, sehe ich es auch als falsch oder zumindest Kontextabhängig an. _


----------



## berndf

I fully agree with @JClaudeK that this entry in the WR dictionary is a mistake.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> I strongly disagree. _Alle mögliche_ always implies varied qualities (_many different sorts of_) while _jede Menge_ has no such connotation. The objects referred to may be completely identical in all respects; it only means there are many of them.


Then it depends on region and - maybe - on style.


In the given context, I would not expect that there is only exactly one sort of tongue breakers.

I see the whole sentence, of course.
Depending on context it is really just one kind, as in "jede Menge Butter". Here "Alle mögliche Butter" would not fit. It is just a really big amount ...
Jede Menge is also just a number, but even here it has a quality. It is not countable and a really big amount.

It is other in "jede Menge Buttersorten" Here the sentence expresses also that the qality is different.
Without context you cannot define what "jede Menge" is.

And: I do not speak about maths like:
Jede Menge enthält sich selbst als Teilmenge.
Alle möglichen Mengen enthalten sich selbst als Teilmenge.
Die Menge aller Mengen ist keine mögliche Menge.

I exclude such things.

---

It is extremely seldom that "alle möglichen" means "*alle* möglichen" literally.
Usually it means "jede Menge".

In case of "jede Menge" it is also extremely seldom that it is literally "*jede* Menge".

Even:
"Man findet dort viele Zungenbrecher"
has a connotation that they are different and of different qualities.

We do not just translate words but sentences and meanings.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> I fully agree with @JClaudeK that this entry in the WR dictionary is a mistake.


I do not agree.
Under the condition that "All kinds of expressions " is not meant literally. "All" is not "all" here.

If it is meant

There is no expression that does not belong  to "all kinds of expressions", the table is wrong, of course.
But I do not think they mean this.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi, you are making the classic mistake of confusing definitions with implications.

If I say that I ate a cookie, then the implication is that I chewed it, but “ate” does not mean “chewed.”  Similarly, “lots of tongue twisters” probably refers to various kinds of tongue twisters, but “lots of” does not mean “all kinds of.” 

Context can lead us to draw certain conclusions based on our world knowledge, but we must not use this to justify attributing new meanings to words and phrases.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Then it depends on region and - maybe - on style.


Man kann nicht alles auf "context/ region and - maybe - on style" schieben.

An "jede Menge = sehr viel(e)* ≠* alle möglichen"  gibt es nichts zu rütteln.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Then it depends on region and - maybe - on style.


Sorry, no.


Hutschi said:


> It is other in "jede Menge Buttersorten"


In this example _jede Menge_ qualifies _Sorten_ and not _Butter_. It still means "many" and nothing else. The variedness is expressed by _Sorten_ and not by _jede Menge_.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Without context you cannot define what "jede Menge" is


Another classic mistake you make here is that you try to define the meaning of a word or expression by what it _allows_. But the meaning of a word or expression is what is _excludes_. A completely empty sentence is one the excludes nothing. The information contained in an utterance is what possible states of the world it excludes. Saying the jede Menge can be used where there is variedness but it can also be used where there is uniformity only proves one point: the expression has nothing to do with variedness.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> It is extremely seldom that "alle möglichen" means "*alle* möglichen" literally.
> Usually it means "jede Menge".


"alle möglichen" *never* means "*alle* möglichen" (unless you stress heavily _alle_). But that's not the point....

"alle möglichen"  means "allerlei, verschiedenerlei"


----------



## elroy

_Er hat jede Menge Hemden._

He could have many shirts that are all the same, or an assortment of different shirts that vary in color, style, etc.  All the sentence tells us is that he has a large number of shirts.  The rest is unspecified.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> He could have many shirts that are all the same


If a language has a great many tongue twisters, does this mean it has only one (always the same)? I do not deny the literal meaning, but find that_ in the given context_ ''jede Menge'' can also be_ interpreted_ as '_'all sorts/all kinds_''.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> If a language has a great many tongue twisters, does this mean it has only one (always the same)? I do not deny the literal meaning, but find that_ in the given context_ ''jede Menge'' can also be_ interpreted_ as '_'all sorts/all kinds_''.


See #19 above ("meaning" is what an expression excludes and not what it allows). It simply says nothing about the kinds of tongue twisters. If you think that a language can't have many tongue twisters unless it has sufficiently many types of them this is *your* inference, which may be right or may be wrong. The sentence itself says nothing about it.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Hutschi, you are making the classic mistake of confusing definitions with implications.
> ...




Vielen Dank für die Geduld und die Gegenargumente. Ich habe angegeben, wie ich die Wendung spontan verstehe und wie ich sie kenne.

Redensarten sind aber im Wandel begriffen.

Meine Schlussweise ist:

Jede Menge Zungenbrecher=viele verschiedene Zungenbrecher. (Implizit sind in einer Sammlung von Zungenbrechern verschiedene vorhanden.) (Hierüber sind wir uns uneinig.)
Alle möglichen Zungenbrecher= Viele verschiedene Zungenbrecher. (Das enthält eine Redundanz. Über die Bedeutung sind wir uns einig, denke ich.)

Der Stil ist natürlich unterschiedlich.

Jedenfalls ist die Ausgangsfrage völlig geklärt. Schon in #2.

Meine Ausführungen bezogen sich auf #4 - ich denke, ich sehe es wie bearded, bin aber nicht sicher, ob sich im Englischen Unterschiede ergeben.

Wenn nicht, dann stimme ich mit ihm überein.

Meine Argumente sollten klar sein.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass "Jede Menge Zungenbrecher" sich auf die ständige Widerholung weniger Zungenbrecher beziehen kann.  Dann wären die Sätze sehr unterschiedlich.
edit: Diese Bedeutung würde ich ausschließen. Nur wegen des Auschließens sind die Bedeutungen gleich.

Viele Grüße von Bernd


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> If a language has a great many tongue twisters, does this mean it has only one (always the same)?


Natürlich nicht.
Aber "jede Menge" bedeutet ausschließlich "eine große Anzahl ....", genauso wie "jede Menge Hemden" eine "große Anzahl von ('klassischen') Hemden" bedeutet.

Unter "alle möglichen Hemden" würde ich mir "viele verschiedene *Sorten* von Hemden" ('klassische' und andere, z.B. welche mit Mao-Kragen, mit "Afrolook' o.Ä.) vorstellen.

"alle möglichen Zungenbrecher" wären verschiedene *Sorten *von Zungenbrechern, ich kenne aber nur eine Sorte, alle (in allen Sprachen) funktionieren nach dem selben Prinzip, oder?


----------



## Pussykat

Ich bedanke mich herzlich!


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Aber "jede Menge" bedeutet ausschließlich "eine große Anzahl ....", genauso wie "jede Menge Hemden" eine "große Anzahl von ('klassischen') Hemden" bedeutet.
> 
> Unter "alle möglichen Hemden" würde ich mir "viele verschiedene *Sorten* von Hemden" ('klassische' und andere, z.B. welche mit Mao-Kragen, mit "Afrolook' o.Ä.) vorstellen.


Ich auch.



*Edit:* Wir sind uns also hier zu 100% einig.

Zungenbrecher sind leider nicht direkt mit Hemden zu vergleichen. Sie haben sprachlich im Satz andere Eigenschaften.

Es gibt eine Anzahl verschiedener Sorten, aber darauf will ich nicht eingehen.

Wichtig ist, dass im Satz verschiedene Zungenbrecher gemeint sind, bei den Hemden aber viele gleiche dabeisein können.
Das schließt die Gleichsetzung mit Hemden aus, nicht aber die mit Hemdsorten.

"alle möglichen Hemden"... "viele verschiedene *Sorten* von Hemden"
"alle möglichen Zungenbrecher" ... "viele verschiedene Zungenbrecher"


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Wichtig ist, dass im Satz verschiedene Zungenbrecher gemeint sind


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Wichtig ist, dass im Satz verschiedene Zungenbrecher gemeint sind,


Du gibst echt nicht auf, oder?

Im Satz sind VIELE Zungenbrecher gemeint und über die Art wird gar keine Aussage gemacht. Man kann nur mit gesundem Menschenverstand darauf schließen, dass natürlich verschiedene Zungenbrecher gemeint sind. Aber NICHT weil "jede Menge" das implizieren würde, sondern weil es semantisch Sinn ergibt.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> dass natürlich verschiedene Zungenbrecher gemeint sind. Aber NICHT weil "jede Menge" das implizieren würde, sondern weil es semantisch Sinn ergibt.


Ja. Bei einer Übersetzung sollte man aber eben auch den Kontext beachten, d.h. sie darf nicht immer wörtlich sein.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Ja. Bei einer Übersetzung sollte man aber eben auch den Kontext beachten, d.h. sie darf nicht immer wörtlich sein.


Das ist richtig, aber eine Übersetzung sollte auch keine "Theoriefindung" betreiben und zusätzlichen, nicht-gesagten Inhalt hinzufügen.

_jede Menge
lots of_

Mehr sagt "jede Menge" nicht aus.


----------



## Hutschi

Übersetzen wir Wörter oder Bedeutungen? Bei Wörtern oder Wortgruppen gebe ich Dir recht, Kajjo.
Bei Bedeutunge stimme ich bearded zu.

Es geht nicht um Theoriefindung.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Ja. Bei einer Übersetzung sollte man aber eben auch den Kontext beachten, d.h. sie darf nicht immer wörtlich sein.


Nein, das ist falsch. Du darfst nicht deine eigene Meinung in den Text reinlegen. Dass es verschiedene Arten sind ist bloß deine Vermutung und durch den Text nicht gedeckt.

Es gibt natürlich kulturell verfestigte Auffassungen, die so allgemein sind, dass sie in die Bedeutung einzelner Ausdrücke eingegangen sind, z.B. wenn man sagt, jemand sei dumm wie ein Esel. Dann wird sich Sprecher und Hörer einig, dass dem die Vorstellung zugrunde liegt, Esel seinen sehr dumm. Das ist dann Bestandteil der Bedeutung des Ausdrucks geworden. Hier ist das aber eindeutig nicht der Fall. Es handelt sich um eine Annahme deinerseits, die durch nichts gedeckt ist, so plausibel sie auch sein mag.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Das ist richtig, aber eine Übersetzung sollte auch keine "Theoriefindung" betreiben


Absolut richtig. Es ist nicht die Aufgabe des Übersetzers, den Text inhaltlich zu interpretieren und zu "verbessern". Er soll die Informationen so genau wie möglich wiedergeben, wie sie auch tatsächlich im Ausgangstext stehen.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Bei Bedeutunge stimme ich bearded zu.
> 
> Es geht nicht um Theoriefindung.


Natürlich betreibt @bearded "Theoriefindung". Seine Argumente basieren auf seiner eigenen Vorstellung, wie die Zungenbrecher zustandekommen und nicht auf etwas im Text tatsächlich gesagten.


----------



## Hutschi

"Jede Menge" ohne Kontext sagt gar nichts Bestimmtes aus.
Es ist nicht sinnvoll übersetzbar, ohne zu raten.

Jede Menge kann sein: each set, each amount, each amount of people, a large amount
und vieles mehr.

Erst im Zusammenhang werden die meisten Bedeutungen ausgeschlossen.
(Satz entfernt)

Sinnvoll übersetzbar sind:


jede Menge Hemden -- Hemden können gleich sein.
jede Menge Limericks -- dass hier die Limericks gleich sind, ist Theorienfindung. Sie sind in dieser Formulierung immer (bis auf extrem seltene Ausnahmen, ich kenne kein konkretes Beispiel, könnte aber ein theoretisches erfinden)  unterschiedlich. Das trifft auch auf "jede Menge Zungenbrecher" zu.

Erst das ist sinnvoll übersetzbar.

Wir haben hier neutral: viele unterschiedliche Zungenbrecher.

Leicht umgangssprachlich:
Jede Menge Zungenbrecher (ausgeschlossen werden, ohne nchzudenken: gleiche Zungenbrecher, Menge ist Menschenmenge und einige weitere Möglichkeiten.)

Umgangssprachliche Redewendung (im Sinn, dass es nicht wörtlich verstehbar ist)
Alle mögliche/möglichen Zungenbrecher
Je nach weiterem Kontext eventuell leicht abschätzig.

ein analoges Beispiel:

Im Forum findest du jede Menge Erläuterungen ...
Im Forum findest du alle möglichen Erläuterungen  ...

Gleiche Bedeutung, das zweite hat manchmal eine abschätzige Konnotation.

Eine schöne Literaturquelle zum Thema ist_ Umberto Eco: Quasi dasselbe mit anderen Worten. _


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Natürlich betreibt @bearded "Theoriefindung". Seine Argumente basieren auf seiner eigenen Vorstellung, wie die Zungenbrecher zustandekommen und nicht auf etwas im Text tatsächlich gesagten.



Hallo, Bernd,
ich lege eine Pause ein. Der Morgen ist klüger als der Abend.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> "Jede Menge" ohne Kontext sagt gar nichts Bestimmtes aus.
> Es ist nicht sinnvoll übersetzbar, ohne zu raten.
> 
> Jede Menge kann sein: each set, each amount, each amount of people, a large amount
> und vieles mehr.
> 
> Erst im Zusammenhang werden die meisten Bedeutungen ausgeschlossen.
> (Satz entfernt)
> 
> Sinnvoll übersetzbar sind:
> 
> 
> jede Menge Hemden -- Hemden können gleich sein.
> jede Menge Limericks -- dass hier die Limericks gleich sind, ist Theorienfindung. Sie sind in dieser Formulierung immer (bis auf extrem seltene Ausnahmen, ich kenne kein konkretes Beispiel, könnte aber ein theoretisches erfinden)  unterschiedlich. Das trifft auch auf "jede Menge Zungenbrecher" zu.
> 
> Erst das ist sinnvoll übersetzbar.
> 
> Wir haben hier neutral: viele unterschiedliche Zungenbrecher.
> 
> Leicht umgangssprachlich:
> Jede Menge Zungenbrecher (ausgeschlossen werden, ohne nchzudenken: gleiche Zungenbrecher, Menge ist Menschenmenge und einige weitere Möglichkeiten.)
> 
> Umgangssprachliche Redewendung (im Sinn, dass es nicht wörtlich verstehbar ist)
> Alle mögliche/möglichen Zungenbrecher
> Je nach weiterem Kontext eventuell leicht abschätzig.
> 
> ein analoges Beispiel:
> 
> Im Forum findest du jede Menge Erläuterungen ...
> Im Forum findest du alle möglichen Erläuterungen  ...
> 
> Gleiche Bedeutung, das zweite hat manchmal eine abschätzige Konnotation.
> 
> Eine schöne Literaturquelle zum Thema ist_ Umberto Eco: Quasi dasselbe mit anderen Worten. _


Manchmal muss man interpretieren, weil Ziel- und Quellsprache es nicht erlauben exakt dasselbe Konnotationsbündel wiederzugeben. Das ist richtig. Hier ist das aber nicht der Fall. Du kannst _jede Menge _immer mit _many_ übersetzen und Du hast nicht hinzugefügt und nichts ausgelassen. Es besteht also kein Grund zum Interpretieren.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Dass es verschiedene Arten sind ist bloß deine Vermutung und durch den Text nicht gedeckt.


Nehmen wir an, es gäbe nur eine Art (anders ausgedrückt: nur einen Zungenbrecher bzw. Nr. x Z. alle mit demselben Text): Würdest Du in dem Fall sagen ''es gibt jede Menge an Zungenbrechern''? Ich meine, die Logik muss man doch beim Übersetzen einigermaßen in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Würdest Du in dem Fall sagen ''es gibt jede Menge an Zungenbrechern''?


Ich wüsste nicht, was dagegen spräche.

Jetzt könntest Du natürlich einwenden, dass es nicht _viele_ Zungenbrecher sind, sondern _ein_ Zungenbrecher _viele Male_. Dies ist dann genauso ein Gegenargument gegen die Verwendung von _jede Menge_ wie auch gegen die Verwendung von _viele_ und ändert damit dann nichts an der Tatsache, dass_ jede Menge_ das gleiche wie _viele_ oder _many_ bedeutet und eben nicht _all sorts of_.


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> Bei einer Übersetzung sollte man aber eben auch den Kontext beachten, d.h. sie darf nicht immer wörtlich sein.





berndf said:


> Es ist nicht die Aufgabe des Übersetzers, den Text inhaltlich zu interpretieren und zu "verbessern". Er soll die Informationen so genau wie möglich wiedergeben, wie sie auch tatsächlich im Ausgangstext stehen.





berndf said:


> Manchmal muss man interpretieren, weil Ziel- und Quellsprache es nicht erlauben exakt dasselbe Konnotationsbündel wiederzugeben. Das ist richtig. Hier ist das aber nicht der Fall. Du kannst _jede Menge _immer mit _many_ übersetzen und Du hast nicht hinzugefügt und nichts ausgelassen. Es besteht also kein Grund zum Interpretieren.


 Ich folge beim Übersetzen dem Prinzip „as literal as possible, as free as necessary“. Hier besteht Null Bedarf für freies Übersetzen.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Hier besteht Null Bedarf für freies Übersetzen.


Ich sehe es anders - wie oben schon erläutert, möchte aber nicht allzu polemisch werden, und überlasse Dir/Euch gerne das letzte Wort.


----------



## elroy

Hältst Du also eine Übersetzung mit “lots of / so many / a whole lot of” für *falsch/unakzeptabel*? 

Wenn an einer wörtlich(er)en Übersetzung nichts zu beanstanden ist, dann ist eine frei(er)e Übersetzung grundsätzlich nicht zu rechtfertigen. Das meinte ich mit 





elroy said:


> „as literal as possible, as free as necessary“


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Hältst Du also eine Übersetzung mit “lots of / so many / a whole lot of” für *falsch/unakzeptabel*?


Aber nein, vgl. meine #4. ''Lots of'' war auch dabei.  Noch einmal:_ in diesem Fall _bedeutet für mich ''lots of'' implizit ''lots of _different_ t.t.''.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Noch einmal:_ in diesem Fall _bedeutet für mich ''lots of'' *implizit* ''lots of _different_ t.t.''.


Aber sicher, implizit verstehen wir's alle so.


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> Hier besteht Null *Bedarf* für freies Übersetzen.





bearded said:


> Ich sehe es anders


 Worin siehst Du also hier den Bedarf für freies Übersetzen?


----------



## Hutschi

Meine Frau sagt "Jede Menge "  in unserem Kontext habe auch eine Konnotation "unübersichtlich".
Sie hält "jede Menge Zungenbrecher" und "alle möglichen Zungnbrecher" ebenfalls im Wesentlichen für gleichbedeutend. Sie stammt aus Potsdam.

Ungefähr gleich ist auch "ein Haufen Zungenbrecher" - gleiche Bedeutung, anderer Stil.

Ich halte es prinzipiell für eine Möglichkeit, wörtlich zu übersetzen, wo es geht. Ich halte oft aber idiomatische Übersetzungen für besser. Das musste ich erst lernen.

Hier haben wir zwei Fälle:
1. (fast) wörtliche idiomatische Übersetzung.
2. gesamtheitliche idiomatische Übersetzung (Übersetzung von Sinneinheiten).

Ich sage nichts gegen die Verwendung der wörtlichen Übersetzung. Ich denke aber, es ist gut, wenn man mehrere Möglichkeiten hat und den Stil des Gesamttextes betrachtet.

Limericks, Zungenbrecher, Sprüche, Redewendungen - diese gehören zu einer Bedeutungsklasse. Hier bedeutet "jede Menge Sprüche" im Gesamtsatz, dass es einzelne unterschiedliche sind, die man nicht mehr ohne weiteres überblicken kann. Natürlich in großer Zahl.
Hemden, Hosen, Strümpfe, Pfefferkörner, Messer, Gabeln, Geld - diese zu einer anderen. Hier bedeutet "jede Menge Messer", dass etwas über die Zahl gesagt wird.


Mehr kann ich zu dem Thema nicht sagen, ohne ständig zu wiederholen.

Edit: leichte Änderungen, meist stilistisch, und Entfernen von Typos.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Aber sicher, implizit verstehen wir's alle so.


Dann sind wir uns hier einig.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich halte es prinzipiell für eine Möglichkeit, wörtlich zu übersetzen, wo es geht. Ich halte oft aber idiomatische Übersetzungen für besser.


Da stimmen wir überein. Nur (wie ich bereits in #38 festgestellt habe) besteht hier kein aufzulösender Widerspruch: _Lots of_ für _jede Menge _ist sowohl "wörtlich" als auch "idiomatisch".


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Da stimmen wir überein. Nur (wie ich bereits in #38 festgestellt habe) besteht hier kein aufzulösender Widerspruch: _Lots of_ für _jede Menge _ist sowohl "wörtlich" als auch "idiomatisch".


Es ist eine hinreichende Bedingung für die Übersetzung. Die Übersetzung wird korrekt. Darüber habe ich nie gestritten. Es ist aber keine notwendige Bedingung.
Wäre es eine notwendige Bedingung, wäre es die einzige Möglichkeit.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Es ist aber keine notwendige Bedingung.


Doch, eigentlich schon. Frei statt wörtlich zu übersetzen bedarf einer Begründung. Und die sehe ich hier nicht; außer vielleicht den Wunsch, die Ausdrucksweise des Originalautors zu "verbessern". Aber das sollte ein Übersetzer gerade nicht tun.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Aber sicher, implizit verstehen wir's alle so.


.. und meiner Meinung nach war es auch angebracht, dies bei der Antwort an den Fragesteller (in Form meines ''all kinds of..'')  zu präzisieren.



elroy said:


> Worin siehst Du also hier den Bedarf für freies Übersetzen?


''Ich sehe es anders'' in dem Sinne, dass es für mich kein 'freies Übersetzen' war, sondern die zweckmäßige Präzisierung einer impliziten Bedeutung des Ausdrucks ''jede Menge''.  Frage: 'was bedeutet x?' , Antwort ''es bedeutet so.. /und so (wörtlich)''.
Ach du meine Güte, nun hat man mich doch noch einmal in die Polemik 'reingeschleppt.
Ich denke, dass ich in diesem Thread wirklich alles gesagt habe, was ich zu sagen hatte.


----------



## elroy

Ich nehme weiterhin an dieser offenen Diskussion teil. Wer sich lieber nicht mehr beteiligen möchte, dem sei’s selbstverständlich gerne gegönnt. 


bearded said:


> die zweckmäßige Präzisierung


 Welchem Zweck soll diese „Präzisierung“ bitte dienen? Alle Implikationen der deutschen Version bleiben in der englischen bei „lots of“ o.ä. genauso als Implikationen erhalten. Es besteht einfach kein Bedarf, irgendetwas zu explizitieren.

Zurück zu meinem Plätzchen-Beispiel:

Ich habe ein Plätzchen *gegessen*. = I *ate* a cookie.

Wir verstehen implizit, dass das Plätzchen *gekaut* wurde (weil das eben ein Plätzchen ist und keine Suppe z.B.), übersetzen aber nicht mit „chewed“, weil der englische Satz mit „ate“ genau dieselben Implikationen enthält.

Genauso: Die Zungenbrecher sind nicht alle gleich, weil sie eben Zungenbrecher sind und keine Hemden, aber wir brauchen das im englischen Satz genausowenig zu explizitieren wie im deutschen.


----------



## Hutschi

Dann stimmen wir ja überein. Wir brauchen es nicht. Das deutet auf eine hinreichende Bedingung für korrektes Übersetzen.



Es ist zweckmäßig, mehrere Möglichkeiten zu haben. Ich gebe eine unvollständige Reihe an Möglichkeiten an.

Untertitel sollten kurz sein
Für lippensynchrone Übertragung sollten Silbenzahlen stimmen, oft auch Betonungen.

der Stil sollte konsistent sein, Änderungen an einer Stelle bedingen Änderungen an anderen.

Wortspiele, die aus dem Einzelsatz nicht hervorgehen.

Stilfragen, die textübergreifend gelöst werden müssen.

Es gibt sehr viele Gründe.
Es geht fast nie um Korrekturen.

Obzwar: Tippfehler würde ich nicht übersetzen.

Es geht um bewusstes Auswählen der für einen Text besten Möglichkeit, korrekt zu übersetzen.
Ohne Kontext ist es richtig, korrekte Varianten anzugeben.

Und jede Sprache hat Möglichkeiten, dasselbe mit anderen Worten zu sagen.


----------

